
US-China trade war: Moving to Vietnam to avoid sanctions - cfarm
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-48273550
======
cmurf
18% U.S. exports to Vietnam 82% Vietnam exports to U.S.

25% U.S. exports to China 75% China exports to U.S.

As a percentage of trade with each country, we already have a bigger trade
deficit with Vietnam than China. So what's the actual metric for the policy?
How could a business know that Vietnam isn't next? And how is a regressive tax
that disproportionately punishes the poor and working tax an ethical way of
negotiating this?

~~~
cfarm
I don't think private for profit companies think about that at all. They just
look for cheap labor.

